# empalmar con la noche



## blueberry_88

¡Hola a todos! Tendría una pregunta que hacer...
Alguien está en la cama todo el día y no quiere levantarse, llega, por ejemplo, su hermana y le dice: ¿Qué haces todavía en la cama? ¿Quieres empalmar con la noche? 
Querría saber qué significa en este contexto... ¿Cómo podría traducir esta frase en Italiano? mi intento: " Che ci fai ancora a letto? Vuoi rimanerci fino a domani mattina?" Pero no sé si he cogido el significado...


----------



## Neuromante

Te equivocas.
Le está preguntando si su intención es seguir en la cama hasta que se haga de noche.


----------



## blueberry_88

Perdona, pero no he entendido. Según tu, ¿su intención es de levantarse cuando se haya hecho de noche o seguir durmiendo hasta el día siguiente?


----------



## Estopa

blueberry_88 said:


> Perdona, pero no he entendido. Según tu, ¿su intención es de levantarse cuando se haya hecho de noche o seguir durmiendo hasta el día siguiente?



En la frase no se ve la intención del muchacho.  En este caso se "empalma" permaneciendo en la cama desde la noche del día anterior hasta la del día siguiente (es lo que se menciona en el texto), pero nada impediría que luego el muchacho se quedara en la cama hasta por la mañana.

A menudo se usa el término cuando uno pasa la noche de juerga hasta la mañana del día siguiente sin acostarse, entonces se dice que ha "empalmado" un día con el siguiente.


----------



## infinite sadness

Una traduzione in italiano colloquiale potrebbe essere "vuoi fare unica tirata con la notte?"


----------



## Tomby

blueberry_88 said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Tendría una pregunta que hacer...
> Alguien está en la cama todo el día y no quiere levantarse, llega, por ejemplo, su hermana y le dice: ¿Qué haces todavía en la cama? ¿Quieres empalmar con la noche?
> Querría saber qué significa en este contexto... ¿Cómo podría traducir esta frase en Italiano? mi intento: " Che ci fai ancora a letto? Vuoi rimanerci fino a domani mattina?" Pero no sé si he cogido el significado...


Empalmar = continuar (en este contexto).
En tu ejemplo: Una persona se mete en la cama a las 10 de la noche, duerme y al día siguiente sobre las 14 horas "_su hermana le dice: ¿Qué haces todavía en la cama? ¿Quieres empalmar con la noche?_" [empalmar = continuar en la cama]; o sea, continuar acostado hasta la noche; ¿_24 horas acostado_?.
Como se ha dicho antes "_empalmar la noche con el día_" (en una fiesta, en un trabajo, etc.) es salir de noche y no volver a casa hasta que se ha hecho de día.


----------



## Larroja

"Non vorrai fare tutta una tirata da notte a notte/da una notte all'altra?" È un po' goffo però...


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Te equivocas.
> Le está preguntando si su intención es seguir en la cama hasta que se haga de noche.


 
Yo no estoy de acuerdo. Yo lo interpreto como lo ha interpretado blueberry, es decir, que lleva durmiendo todo el día y que, si sigue así, cuando llegue la noche seguirá durmiendo, hasta el día siguiente. En este caso, interpreto "la noche" como "el período nocturno".
En cuanto a la traducción, me parece buena la de infinite. 
Es una opinión.


----------



## Neuromante

Empalmar equivale a empatar. No implica que siga hasta el día siguiente. De hecho, eso sería "¿Quieres empatar/empalmar con mañana?"

El significado es el de "saltarse un periodo de tiempo" (En este caso el día)


----------



## chlapec

Ya te digo, yo lo interpreto como un período, no como el momento en que se hace de noche. Serían bienvenidas otras opiniones.


----------



## Estopa

Yo había interpretado la frase como Neuromante. El chaval ha pasado todo el día en la cama (probablemente desde la noche anterior) y la hermana quiere saber si va a quedarse allí hasta que anochezca. 

En mi opinión, si la hermana hubiera querido preguntarle si iba a quedarse acostado hasta la mañana siguiente, le hubiera dicho: ¿Quieres empalmar con mañana?.


----------



## Larroja

Estopa said:


> Yo había interpretado la frase como Neuromante. El chaval ha pasado todo el día en la cama (probablemente desde la noche anterior) y la hermana quiere saber si va a quedarse allí hasta que anochezca.
> 
> En mi opinión, si la hermana hubiera querido dar a entender que el chico iba a quedarse acostado hasta la mañana siguiente le hubiera dicho: ¿Quieres empalmar con mañana?.



Entonces sería: vuoi fare tutta una tirata fino a notte?


----------



## chlapec

Insistiré una, y solo una (lo prometo), vez más: Me parece más lógico que lo que le pregunte es si quiere empalmar el período de sueño en el que se encuentra en ese momento (roto momentaneamente por la intervención de su hermana) con el período de sueño nocturno. Juntar todas esas horas que ya ha dormido (que a lo mejor son pocas, porque se acostó muy tarde) con aquellas que corresponden a la noche. Empalmar *dormida diurna* con *dormida nocturna*, para que se entienda. Para mi es tan nítido que por eso me permito insistir. Ahora bien, solo la hermana tiene la respuesta.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Empalmar *dormida diurna* con *dormida nocturna*, para que se entienda.



Se così fosse, e in effetti ha una sua logica, allora sarebbe: vuoi fare tutta una tirata fino a domattina?


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> *vuoi fare tutta una tirata fino a domattina*?


 
A me piace questa.


----------



## Estopa

chlapec said:


> Insistiré una, y solo una (lo prometo), vez más: Me parece más lógico que lo que le pregunte es si quiere empalmar *el período de sueño en el que se encuentra en ese momento *(roto momentaneamente por la intervención de su hermana) con el período de sueño nocturno.



 Ja, ja. Me ha hecho gracia leer el comentario. Está claro que el texto ofrece múltiples interpretaciones, a cuál más subjetiva. La mía era que el chico había estado remoloneando todo el día en la cama (leyendo, viendo la tele, jugando con la play station, etc), pero sin dormir. Me había parecido percibir un tinte de cabreo en la pregunta de la hermana, y por eso presupuse que el chaval estaba haraganeando.


----------

